# Selling prints online



## ajmall (Oct 1, 2006)

It's been a while since I've been on here but it's good to be back! 

I am the resident photographer for my Students' Union nightclub and have been for over 2 years. My pictures have featured on their website and thanks to the new webmaster there is now the chance to have an online shop for ordering prints. I would like to have an integrated system (but not essential) but don't want to have to design it from scratch - ideally I would like to be able to have an integrated window on the site that has secure credit card  and paypal ordering etc. Can anyone recommend me a system to use as I am clueless about online shops? Either one that can be integrated or just a website I can use for free or at low cost. 

Thanks, 
Drew


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 1, 2006)

it might not be ideal but DeviantArt can sell your prints online for you


----------



## darich (Oct 2, 2006)

i believe having a secure system for credit card payments is more complex than you might think at first glance.
Couldn't say for sure though.


----------



## photogeeksb (Oct 2, 2006)

I have friends that sell prints on their websites that wholly rely on credit card sales. If you do enough volume, it makes total sense. The ease of e-commerce seems to be the future for the independent photographer. 

This company makes it really easy to set up and at the same time allows you to take payment at events through your phone all in one. Check em out.

Pay Junction - Online Credit Card Processing and More!


----------



## kkart (Oct 6, 2006)

Also, another thing to consider is setting it up to where you can accept PayPal.


----------



## ajmall (Nov 20, 2006)

Just an update for anyone who is interested - I have created a "pro gallery" on www.photobox.co.uk for free which allows me to sell prints at whatever price I like (minus a tiny 10% that PB take). I'd recommend this for anyone planning on selling prints regularly or just once in a while. Their prices are very reasonable as well and delivery speed is excellent.


----------

